# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Έχει ξεκινήσει πουθενά η Rural Connect να παρέχει υπηρεσίες??

## ursus445

Για εμάς τους καημένους που πήρε η Intrakat το έργο για την ζώνη β υπάρχει κάποιο νέο? 

Έχουν κάνει τις εγκατάστασης στην περιοχή εδω και 1 χρόνο, διπλά ακριβώς από το σπίτι μου αλλά δεν βλέπω την ΔΕΗ να έχει όρεξη να έρθει να βάλει 4 κολόνες να πάει το ρευμα στον κόμβο. Την περιοχή την είχαν ότι θα δοθεί σε διαθεσιμότητα στο Q4 2018 άλλα τίποτα. Ούτε ΟΤΕ δεν έχει εδώ που είμαι  :ROFL: .

Πάντως είναι ωραία κατασκευή 



Έχει ξεκινήσει πουθενά η Rural Connect να παρέχει υπηρεσίες?? η τίποτα ακόμα? 

Το base station που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί στους κόμβους της Rural Connect ειναι το Macro Base Station BTS3900A της Huawei 

Ο εξοπλισμός που θα χρησιμοποιήσουν στον τελικό χρήστη όσο αφορά το LTE-TDD 3.5ghz θα είναι το Huawei EA 360 και 380 LTE CPE τύπου Εξωτερικού Χώρου για όσους ενδιαφέρονται

----------


## tsatali22

Ετοιμάζουν και εδώ που είμαι ακριβώς το ίδιο έργο. Εγώ σαν άσχετος ρωτάω. Με αυτο το σύστημα πως θα με βοηθήσει να έχω ίντερνετ; Θα πληρώνω πχ vdsl σε κάποιον πάροχο; αν μπορεί κάποιος ας μου εξηγήσει λίγο την κατάσταση

----------


## ursus445

Η παροχή θα γίνεται μέσω SIM καρτας και θα εχεις τα ίδια ακριβός με το VDSL θα έρθουν σπίτι σου τεχνικοι τής Rural Connect και εαν ειναι απαραίτητο θα έρθει και ο τεχνικός εκάστοτε παρόχου(Αυτα που λεω αναφέρονται στην σελίδα ΕΕΤΤ.)

Θα σου εγκαταστήσουν ενα 4G+ 3.5ghz Router (Εσωτερικό) (εαν είσαι κοντά στον κόμβο) η μια εξωτερική (βλέπε την πάνω φωτογραφία) τα οποία θα μπαίνουν σε ένα pppoe profile το οποίο θα κλειδώνει τη ταχύτητα σέ αυτήν πού θα πληρώνεις.

Με βάση τα λεγόμενα της συχνότητας 3.5ghz θα έχεις ακριβώς τα ίδια προνόμια με την VDSL (Low latency και stability) και με δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης στο μέλλον (5g) με ταχύτητα εως και 1gbps(εαν ο εκάστοτε πάροχος παρέχει αυτές τις ταχύτητες).

Μπορείς να ψάξεις περισσότερα για το LTE 3.5Ghz γράφοντας στο google "CBRS LTE"

Ο σταθμός επίσης έχει Diesel γεννήτρια οπότε τα Downtimes θα είναι λίγα εως και μηδενικά. 

(Για παράδειγμα 
https://diavgeia.gov.gr/doc/6%CE%934...E%94%CE%9E-506 )
Τώρα το πότε θα ειναι διαθέσιμο για εμάς ειναι άλλο θέμα.

----------


## tsatali22

> Η παροχή θα γίνεται μέσω SIM καρτας και θα εχεις τα ίδια ακριβός με το VDSL θα έρθουν σπίτι σου τεχνικοι τής Rural Connect και εαν ειναι απαραίτητο θα έρθει και ο τεχνικός εκάστοτε παρόχου(Αυτα που λεω αναφέρονται στην σελίδα ΕΕΤΤ.)
> 
> Θα σου εγκαταστήσουν ενα 4G+ 3.5ghz Router (Εσωτερικό) (εαν είσαι κοντά στον κόμβο) η μια εξωτερική (βλέπε την πάνω φωτογραφία) τα οποία θα μπαίνουν σε ένα pppoe profile το οποίο θα κλειδώνει τη ταχύτητα σέ αυτήν πού θα πληρώνεις.
> 
> Με βάση τα λεγόμενα της συχνότητας 3.5ghz θα έχεις ακριβώς τα ίδια προνόμια με την VDSL (Low latency και stability) και με δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης στο μέλλον (5g) με ταχύτητα εως και 1gbps(εαν ο εκάστοτε πάροχος παρέχει αυτές τις ταχύτητες).
> 
> Μπορείς να ψάξεις περισσότερα για το LTE 3.5Ghz γράφοντας στο google "CBRS LTE"
> 
> Ο σταθμός επίσης έχει Diesel γεννήτρια οπότε τα Downtimes θα είναι λίγα εως και μηδενικά. 
> ...


Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## panagtas

Η intracat έχει πλημμυρίσει την Εύβοια με οπτικές ίνες που καταλήγουν σε επίγεια Dslam τα οποία είναι συνδεδεμένα με ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα και φαίνεται να λειτουργεί, καμία σχέση με τις κεραίες που αναφέρονται πιο πάνω. Τους έχω ενοχλήσει δεκάδες φορές, δηλώνουν ότι το συγκεκριμένο χωριό μου είναι σε προτεραιότητα, εδώ και πάνω από ένα χρόνο δεν γίνεται απολύτως τίποτε. Τελικά και αυτό το έργο (που οι κουτόφραγκοι το χρηματοδοτούν) φαίνεται θα πάει άπατο. Ακόμη και στη kathimerinothta.gr του Φλαμπουράρη έστειλα διαμαρτυρία. Απάντησαν με ασυναρτησίες, του τύπου ότι αφορά τους παρόχους λιανικής και το κόστος αγοράς, λες και ήταν παρατηρητές και όχι αρμόδιοι για να επιλύσουν το πρόβλημα. Γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι νεώτερο;;

----------


## ursus445

Σημερα δεχτικα ενα Email απο την Rural Connect (Είχα στείλει πριν κάνα 4μηνο)

Αξιότιμε κύριε,

Σας ευχαριστούμε για το ενδιαφέρον σας για την εταιρία μας RURAL CONNECT (http://ruralconnect.gr/)  και το σχετικό ερώτημα σας με υποβολή στην φόρμα υποβολής ερωτημάτων (http://ruralconnect.gr/contact). 


Ζητούμε συγγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση στην απάντησή σας.


Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι για τον οικισμό  «Βομβοκού,η» (Τοπική Κοινότητα Βομβοκούς) του Δήμου ΝΑΥΠΑΚΤΙΑΣ της Περιφερειακής Ενότητας ΑΙΤΩΛΟΑΚΑΡΝΑΝΙΑΣ με κωδικό οικισμού 3806010501 ισχύουν όσα είχαμε αναφέρει στην προηγούμενη απάντηση μας σχετικά με την κάλυψη από το έργο των Λευκών περιοχών που εκτελεί η RURAL CONNECT.


Οι προσφερόμενες ευρυζωνικές ταχύτητες στον τελικό χρήστη  θα είναι μέχρι 50 Mbps.



Με βάση τα νεότερα δεδομένα σχεδιασμού και υλοποίησης  θα υπάρχει ετοιμότητα του δικτύου για εμπορική εκμετάλλευση προς τους τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους λιανικής στο Q3 2019.



Με εκτίμηση,

Η ομάδα της
Rural Connect


Έφτασε που λέτε το Q3 2019 και ρευμα δεν έχουν βάλει στον στύλο . Έχει ξεκινήσει πουθενά η όχι ακόμα .

----------


## vaggelakis

Στη σελίδα της Rural Connect ανέβηκε επικαιροποιημένο excel με το σύνολο των οικισμών που καλύπτουν

"Aπό τις  07 Νοεμβρίου 2019 η Rural Connect έχει εξασφαλίσει την ετοιμότητα του συνόλου του Έργου, παρέχοντας πλέον πρόσβαση σε ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες νέας γενιάς  σε 1.419 οικισμούς καλύπτοντας 58.708 νοικοκυριά και πληθυσμό 169.036 κατοίκους. (download excel)".

Πηγή: https://ruralconnect.gr/emporiki-diathesi

Άρα το "μπαλάκι" μάλλον πάει στους παρόχους πλέον που πρέπει να κάνουν συμφωνίες με τη rural για εμπορική διάθεση

----------


## ursus445

Το σπίτι μου είναι μέσα για να δούμε :P η πλάκα είναι ότι μίλησα σε ενα άτομο απο την ΔΕΗ δεν εχουν βαλει κολόνες ακόμα λόγο οτι δεν έχουν τέλος του χρόνου υπολογίζουν να ειναι έτοιμο

----------


## ursus445

> Ο εξοπλισμός που θα χρησιμοποιήσουν στον τελικό χρήστη όσο αφορά το LTE-TDD 3.5ghz θα είναι το Huawei EA 360 και 380 LTE CPE τύπου Εξωτερικού Χώρου για όσους ενδιαφέρονται


Θα ήθελα να διορθώσω κάτι. Τελικά θα εγκαθιστούν καμπίνες (ΙΔΙΕΣ με της VDSL απλός αντί για Fiber έχει μια κεραία σε ένα στύλο (θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφία σύντομα από την εγκατάσταση που έγινε εδώ στο χωρίο μου) με λίγα λογία θα δίνουν στον τελικό χρήστη μεσώ *ΧΑΛΚΟΥ*  απο της παλιές γραμμές που υπήρχαν στην περιοχή (σε έμενα εδώ τα μισά καλώδια έχουν σαπίσει και τα άλλα μισά έχουν κοπεί  :Thumb down:  )

----------


## ursus445

Δεν μπορούσα να κάνω Edit το πάνω Προσθέτω φωτογραφίες

 



VDSL Over Wireless  :ROFL:  Καθόλου κάκια ιδέα για χωριά κτλπ (3.6gbps link έχουν επάνω) για ένα χωρίο 10 κατοίκων πιστεύω είναι υπέρ αρκετό :Respekt:

----------


## djbilal

> Δεν μπορούσα να κάνω Edit το πάνω Προσθέτω φωτογραφίες
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> VDSL Over Wireless  Καθόλου κάκια ιδέα για χωριά κτλπ (3.6gbps link έχουν επάνω) για ένα χωρίο 10 κατοίκων πιστεύω είναι υπέρ αρκετό


Ωραίες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## dimangelid

> Δεν μπορούσα να κάνω Edit το πάνω Προσθέτω φωτογραφίες
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> VDSL Over Wireless  Καθόλου κάκια ιδέα για χωριά κτλπ (3.6gbps link έχουν επάνω) για ένα χωρίο 10 κατοίκων πιστεύω είναι υπέρ αρκετό


Φοβερή θέα!! Ποιο είναι το χωριό σου;

----------


## jkoukos

Λογικά είναι κάποιο της ορεινής Ναυπακτίας. Η φωτογραφία δείχνει τον Κορινθιακό, με θέα προς την Κόρινθο και στο βάθος αριστερά είναι το νησάκι Τροιζόνια και απέναντι το Αίγιο.

----------


## ursus445

> Φοβερή θέα!! Ποιο είναι το χωριό σου;


Βομβοκου Ναυπακτο :One thumb up:

----------


## johnmegarythmos

οαου!! καμπινα vdsl και δινει σημα στον αερα τι σουπερ; και πως θα δουλευε στον τελικο χρηστη; επισης γιατι σε περιοχες που δεν εβαλαν vdsl διοτι ανηκω στο 20% της περιοχης που δεν αναβαθμιστηκε να μην εχουμε και εμεις; . μιλαω για Αθηνα και για περιοχη Δασκαλειου Κερατεας. 
Αυτο το rural δεν αφορα ακριτικες περιοχες και γενικα εκτος ζωνης; . πχ ειχα δει φρεατια που εγραφαν ote rural εξω απο Τριπολη
εχει ογκο περιορισμου; το rural ;

----------


## jkoukos

Το Rural μπήκε σε συγκεκριμένες απομακρυσμένες περιοχές και πολύ μικρούς οικισμούς, που δεν είχαν καθόλου σύνδεση και ούτε υπήρχε ποτέ περίπτωση να ενδιαφερθεί κάποιος πάροχος (ακόμη και ο ΟΤΕ).
Δεν έχει περιορισμό όγκου και οι ταχύτητες σύνδεσης είναι 50/30.

Αντίστοιχο πρόγραμμα είναι το UFBB που θα ξεκινήσει σύντομα. Δες μήπως ανήκει σε αυτό η περιοχή που ενδιαφέρεσαι.

----------


## pier88

> Το Rural μπήκε σε συγκεκριμένες απομακρυσμένες περιοχές και πολύ μικρούς οικισμούς, που δεν είχαν καθόλου σύνδεση και ούτε υπήρχε ποτέ περίπτωση να ενδιαφερθεί κάποιος πάροχος (ακόμη και ο ΟΤΕ).
> Δεν έχει περιορισμό όγκου και οι ταχύτητες σύνδεσης είναι 50/30.
> 
> Αντίστοιχο πρόγραμμα είναι το UFBB που θα ξεκινήσει σύντομα. Δες μήπως ανήκει σε αυτό η περιοχή που ενδιαφέρεσαι.


Πότε βλέπεις να ξεκινάει το UFBB;

----------


## jkoukos

Τους πρώτους μήνες του 2020 πρέπει να βγει η ανάθεση του έργου και λογικά αν πάνε με τον ρυθμό του Rural, σε 2 χρόνια θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί και θα παρέχει υπηρεσίες.

----------


## ursus445

> οαου!! καμπινα vdsl και δινει σημα στον αερα τι σουπερ; και πως θα δουλευε στον τελικο χρηστη; επισης γιατι σε περιοχες που δεν εβαλαν vdsl διοτι ανηκω στο 20% της περιοχης που δεν αναβαθμιστηκε να μην εχουμε και εμεις; . μιλαω για Αθηνα και για περιοχη Δασκαλειου Κερατεας. 
> Αυτο το rural δεν αφορα ακριτικες περιοχες και γενικα εκτος ζωνης; . πχ ειχα δει φρεατια που εγραφαν ote rural εξω απο Τριπολη
> εχει ογκο περιορισμου; το rural ;



Καλησπέρα εδώ μπορείς τις λεύκες περιοχές που εντάχθηκαν στο Rural Πρόγραμμα Ζώνη Α και Γ τις πήρε ο ΟΤΕ και B η Rural Connect
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...GOY_2EETT.xlsx

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Καλησπέρα εδώ μπορείς τις λεύκες περιοχές που εντάχθηκαν στο Rural Πρόγραμμα Ζώνη Α και Γ τις πήρε ο ΟΤΕ και B η Rural Connect
> https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/...GOY_2EETT.xlsx


σε ευχαριστω , οποτε για να καταλαβω εγω που ειμαι Αθηνα δεν με αφορα. Εξαλλου εχω adsl εδω αλλα δεν το αναβαθμιζουνε σε vdsl για αυτο και ρωτησα. Πολυ καλο που δεν εχει περιορισμο στον ογκο αλλα θεωρω οτι με αερα και τις καιρικες συνθηκες μπορει να εχει προβλημα . Επισης πιστευω οτι οι ταχυτητες δεν εχουνε σταθεροτητα οπως στην σταθερη γραμμη αμα χρησιμοποιουνε πολλοι το ιντερνετ , οπως γινεται και το με το δικτυο κινητης τηλεφωνιας.
Οσο για την τριπολη στο δρομο που παει για Αστρος Κυνουριας οντως εχει φρεατια ote rural και βλεπω οτι υπαρχει στο excell αλλα στις ριζες Τριπολεως που εχω την θεια μου εχουνε κανονικα adsl ιντερνετ. Αρα δεν τους αφορα αυτους αλλα πιο κατω προς Καστρι και μετα.

----------


## jkoukos

> Πολυ καλο που δεν εχει περιορισμο στον ογκο αλλα θεωρω οτι με αερα και τις καιρικες συνθηκες μπορει να εχει προβλημα . Επισης πιστευω οτι οι ταχυτητες δεν εχουνε σταθεροτητα οπως στην σταθερη γραμμη αμα χρησιμοποιουνε πολλοι το ιντερνετ , οπως γινεται και το με το δικτυο κινητης τηλεφωνιας.


Μάλλον κάτι έχεις μπερδέψει. Το Rural, όπως και το επερχόμενο SFBB, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με ασύρματα δίκτυα. Κανονικό FTTC είναι, με οπτική ίνα μέχρι την καμπίνα και μετά χαλκός μέχρι το σπίτι.

Απλά σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις αντί της οπτικής ίνας μέχρι την καμπίνα, η σύνδεση γίνεται με μικροκυματική ζεύξη που δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα απλά ασύρματα δίκτυα.
Για χρόνια όλα τα νησιά στην χώρα μας, έτσι συνδέονταν και γινόταν η επικοινωνία όλων μας, μέχρι να ποντιστεί οπτική ίνα από την ηπειρωτική χώρα.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Μάλλον κάτι έχεις μπερδέψει. Το Rural, όπως και το επερχόμενο SFBB, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με ασύρματα δίκτυα. Κανονικό FTTC είναι, με οπτική ίνα μέχρι την καμπίνα και μετά χαλκός μέχρι το σπίτι.
> 
> Απλά σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις αντί της οπτικής ίνας μέχρι την καμπίνα, η σύνδεση γίνεται με μικροκυματική ζεύξη που δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα απλά ασύρματα δίκτυα.
> Για χρόνια όλα τα νησιά στην χώρα μας, έτσι συνδέονταν και γινόταν η επικοινωνία όλων μας, μέχρι να ποντιστεί οπτική ίνα από την ηπειρωτική χώρα.


οι κεραιες που ειδα στις φωτογραφιες του φορουμ που συνδεουν την καμπινα με κεραια κινητης τι ειναι; .

----------


## ursus445

> οι κεραιες που ειδα στις φωτογραφιες του φορουμ που συνδεουν την καμπινα με κεραια κινητης τι ειναι; .


Εξαιρετική η ερώτηση σου. Από όσο φαίνεται υπάρχουν 2 τροπή σύζευξης τον κεραιών. Στο χωρίο μου για παράδειγμα έχει Microwave Link (Το πιάτο που βλέπεις) αυτό αφορά για περιοχές με μεγάλη απόσταση μεταξύ κεραίας και δέκτi η συχνότητα που χρησιμοποιείτε εκεί είναι με βάσει τις σελίδας τις ιντρακόμ "all-outdoor PtP radios operating in the entire E-Band spectral area (71-76 GHz and 81-86 GHz) . Ιdeally satisfy the service requirements for relatively city-scale range, high-capacity connectivity applications up to 3 Gbit/s" .

Οι κεραίες που βλέπεις στο αρχικό post είναι για απόστασης <1km και είναι στην συχνότητα 3.5GHZ LTE-TDD (1.2gbps).

Και τα 2 έχουν κατασκευαστεί έτσι ώστε να μην επιμερίζονται στις καιρικές συνθήκες σε αντίθεση με τα κοινά ασύρματα δίκτυα. Άλλα και να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο και ας πέσει η ταχύτητα ακόμα κ 90% (120mbps) (πράγμα δύσκολο) λόγο καιρικών συνθηκών σε ένα χωρίο με 10 κάτοικους οι πιθανότητες να τραβάνε 3 άτομα 50mbps σταθερά είναι σχεδόν μηδενικές. Όποτε ακόμα και να υπαρχή κάτι τέτοιο ο κοινός χρήστης δεν θα καταλάβει τίποτα. Τώρα για πραγματικού χρόνου εργασίες που είναι ευαίσθητες στο PING θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε λίγο ακόμα μέχρι να το δοκιμάσουμε. Έμενα η καμπίνα μου θα είναι διαθέσιμη σε κάνα 2μηνο όποτε με το που το βάλω θα ποσταρω αναλυτικά πληροφορίες.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν είναι κεραία κινητής. Πρόκειται για κεραία mikrowave που χρησιμοποιείται ως backhaul αντί της οπτικής ίνας. Τέτοιες υπάρχουν σε κάθε σταθμό βάσης, είτε κινητής είτε σταθερής σύνδεσης. Δεν έχεις δει στα αστικά κέντρα του ΟΤΕ αλλά κι έξω τέτοιου είδους σε πύργους;

Ο πάροχος, αντί να μεταφέρει την σύνδεση με οπτική ίνα, κάνει ζεύξη 2 σημείων με αυτές τις κεραίες που έχουν δυνατότητα υπερυψηλών ταχυτήτων και μετά συνδέεται στο DSLAM της καμπίνας και από εκεί με χαλκό στα σπίτια.

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Εξαιρετική η ερώτηση σου. Από όσο φαίνεται υπάρχουν 2 τροπή σύζευξης τον κεραιών. Στο χωρίο μου για παράδειγμα έχει Microwave Link (Το πιάτο που βλέπεις) αυτό αφορά για περιοχές με μεγάλη απόσταση μεταξύ κεραίας και δέκτi η συχνότητα που χρησιμοποιείτε εκεί είναι με βάσει τις σελίδας τις ιντρακόμ "all-outdoor PtP radios operating in the entire E-Band spectral area (71-76 GHz and 81-86 GHz) . Ιdeally satisfy the service requirements for relatively city-scale range, high-capacity connectivity applications up to 3 Gbit/s" .
> 
> Οι κεραίες που βλέπεις στο αρχικό post είναι για απόστασης <1km και είναι στην συχνότητα 3.5GHZ LTE-TDD (1.2gbps).
> 
> Και τα 2 έχουν κατασκευαστεί έτσι ώστε να μην επιμερίζονται στις καιρικές συνθήκες σε αντίθεση με τα κοινά ασύρματα δίκτυα. Άλλα και να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο και ας πέσει η ταχύτητα ακόμα κ 90% (120mbps) (πράγμα δύσκολο) λόγο καιρικών συνθηκών σε ένα χωρίο με 10 κάτοικους οι πιθανότητες να τραβάνε 3 άτομα 50mbps σταθερά είναι σχεδόν μηδενικές. Όποτε ακόμα και να υπαρχή κάτι τέτοιο ο κοινός χρήστης δεν θα καταλάβει τίποτα. Τώρα για πραγματικού χρόνου εργασίες που είναι ευαίσθητες στο PING θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε λίγο ακόμα μέχρι να το δοκιμάσουμε. Έμενα η καμπίνα μου θα είναι διαθέσιμη σε κάνα 2μηνο όποτε με το που το βάλω θα ποσταρω αναλυτικά πληροφορίες.


Καλα δεν παιζει ολοι να κατεβαζουνε αρχεια εκεινη την στιγμη οποτε σιγουρα δεν θα φανει η διαφορα ταχυτητας, το τελειο ειναι οτι δεν εχει ογκο χρησης οπως ακομα και το δοροφορικο ιντερνετ εκτος του δικτυου κινητης . 120mbs και παλι παρα πολυ ταχυτητα ειναι δηλαδη 120/10 κατοικους =12mbs  στον καθεναν και παλι παρα πολυ ειναι για μια χρηση ακομα και κατεβασμα. Και αμα στις περιοχες αυτες δεν υπαρχει δικτυο σταθερης και ουτε adsl τοτε ειναι επανασταση η παροχη σταθερου  ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνου. 




> Δεν είναι κεραία κινητής. Πρόκειται για κεραία mikrowave που χρησιμοποιείται ως backhaul αντί της οπτικής ίνας. Τέτοιες υπάρχουν σε κάθε σταθμό βάσης, είτε κινητής είτε σταθερής σύνδεσης. Δεν έχεις δει στα αστικά κέντρα του ΟΤΕ αλλά κι έξω τέτοιου είδους σε πύργους;
> 
> Ο πάροχος, αντί να μεταφέρει την σύνδεση με οπτική ίνα, κάνει ζεύξη 2 σημείων με αυτές τις κεραίες που έχουν δυνατότητα υπερυψηλών ταχυτήτων και μετά συνδέεται στο DSLAM της καμπίνας και από εκεί με χαλκό στα σπίτια.


εχω δει που σε καμπινα εχει πανω ξευξη και πχ στο αστικο κεντρο της περιοχης μου του οτε συγκεκριμενα αλλα το ειχα απορια πως συνδεονται μεταξυ τους τα αστικα κεντρα! αφου δεν παει καλωδιο στο καθενα κεντρο οποτε για αυτο και ελεγα πως συνδεονται . Οπτικη ινα στην περιοχη μου εφτασε μεχρι και πριν το αστικο κεντρο , ειμαι απο τους ατυχους που αναβθμιστηκε το 80% της περιοχης και εγω ειμαι στο υπολοιπο 20%!. Να καταλαβεις ουτε στο αστικο κεντρο που δινει adsl στην περιοχη μου δεν εφτασε η οπτικη ινα.. τοσο καλα. Τωρα παλευω με 2mbs λογω βλαβης μοναδικος παροχος οτε ενω επιανα 10mbs! Στο δικο μου αστικο κεντρο εδω https://www.google.com/maps/place/%C...1!4d24.0435784 αμα δεις δεν υπαρχει τετοια ζευξη με το χοντρο τυμπανο αλλα εχει μια τριαινα απο πανω δεν εχει λινκ. Πιστευα οτι ητανε κεραια κινητης τηλεφωνιας κοσμοτε αλλα ειναι διπλα και σπιτι και μενει κοσμος και αναρωτιομουνα εαν επηρεαζει τοσο κοντα απο αποψη ακτινοβολιας. 

οσο για την κεραια mikrowave ναι την εχω δει συνηθως σε βουνα  πχ οταν πηγαινα ταξιδι σε μεσολογγι την εβλεπα σε δρομους και πιστευα οτι ητανε κεραια κινητης και οχι για δικτυο σταθερης τηλεφωνιας , αλλα τωρα το μαθαινω. 
Αρα πως και δεν δινουνε vdsl μεσω τετοιων  κεραιων σε ολες τις περιοχες; χωρις να χρειαζεται να μπει και να σκαφτει ο δρομος με οπτικες ινες; .

----------


## geo1959

Καλημέρα, έχει κάνει κάποιος σύνδεση rural ?
Μίλησα με ΟΤΕ, μου είπαν περίπου έναν μήνα το ελάχιστο για εγκατάσταση, 1 με 3 ήμερες χωρίς τηλέφωνο
Από ταχύτητες ? Προβλήματα ?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Καλημέρα, έχει κάνει κάποιος σύνδεση rural ?
> Μίλησα με ΟΤΕ, μου είπαν περίπου έναν μήνα το ελάχιστο για εγκατάσταση, 1 με 3 ήμερες χωρίς τηλέφωνο
> Από ταχύτητες ? Προβλήματα ?
> Ευχαριστώ


γιατι τοσο μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα; αφου δεν υπαρχει ηδη υποδομη;  σαν vdsl εως 50 mbs το μεγιστο δεν ειναι; .

----------


## ursus445

Σε πολλά μέρη δεν έχουν βάλει ακόμα καμπίνες ο ΟΤΕ (Η ενεργοποιηθεί)  και λόγω κορονοιου λογικά το πρόγραμμα έχει πάει πίσω

----------


## jkoukos

Η Rural Connect δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ. Πρόκειται για τον όμιλο Intrakat και η υπηρεσία παρέχεται μέσω της Vodafone (πρώην HOL).

----------


## geo1959

> γιατι τοσο μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα; αφου δεν υπαρχει ηδη υποδομη;  σαν vdsl εως 50 mbs το μεγιστο δεν ειναι; .


Καλημέρα, ναι, μέγιστο 50, υποδομή υπάρχει στην περιοχή μου




> Σε πολλά μέρη δεν έχουν βάλει ακόμα καμπίνες ο ΟΤΕ (Η ενεργοποιηθεί)  και λόγω κορονοιου λογικά το πρόγραμμα έχει πάει πίσω


Έχουν βάλει καμπίνες στην περιοχή μου πάνω από έναν χρόνο




> Η Rural Connect δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ. Πρόκειται για τον όμιλο Intrakat και η υπηρεσία παρέχεται μέσω της Vodafone (πρώην HOL).


Εγώ στον ΟΤΕ τηλεφώνησα, μέσω web στην βγάζει ως vdsl αλλά είναι rural, το πάγιο +1 ευρώ από την τιμή της vdsl

----------


## jkoukos

Οι καμπίνες είναι της Intrakat και όχι του ΟΤΕ ή άλλου παρόχου. Αλλά υποχρεούται να δώσει στην χοντρική σε όποιον πάροχο ζητήσει να νοικιάσει την υπηρεσία.
Ο ΟΤΕ λοιπόν θα νοικιάσει στην χοντρική για να δώσει σε σένα λιανική. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει με όλες τις καμπίνες FTTC/H, σε όλη την χώρα (ανάλογα σε ποια εταιρεία ανήκουν).

Ο ΟΤΕ στο πρόγραμμα Rural έχει αναλάβει άλλες περιοχές στην Βόρειο και Νότιο Ελλάδα και αντίστοιχα έχει τις θυγατρικές Rural North και Rural South.

----------


## geo1959

> Οι καμπίνες είναι της Intrakat και όχι του ΟΤΕ ή άλλου παρόχου. Αλλά υποχρεούται να δώσει στην χοντρική σε όποιον πάροχο ζητήσει να νοικιάσει την υπηρεσία.
> Ο ΟΤΕ λοιπόν θα νοικιάσει στην χοντρική για να δώσει σε σένα λιανική. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει με όλες τις καμπίνες FTTC/H, σε όλη την χώρα (ανάλογα σε ποια εταιρεία ανήκουν).
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ στο πρόγραμμα Rural έχει αναλάβει άλλες περιοχές στην Βόρειο και Νότιο Ελλάδα και αντίστοιχα έχει τις θυγατρικές Rural North και Rural South.


Συμφωνούμε

----------


## ursus445

Ο ΟΤΕ νοικιάζει από Rural Connect την σύνδεσή εδώ σε εμάς έβαλε την δικιά της καμπίνα και όχι της Rural Connect

----------


## manospcistas

> Ο ΟΤΕ νοικιάζει από Rural Connect την σύνδεσή εδώ σε εμάς έβαλε την δικιά της καμπίνα και όχι της Rural Connect


Μήπως εδώ η κεραία είναι και αυτή του ΟΤΕ, και είναι απλά ένα microwave link για να συνδεθεί η καμπίνα του με το δίκτυο;
Δεν γίνεται σε περιοχή που το έργο έχει αναλάβει η Rural Connect (Intrakat/Vodafone) να μπει καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ Rural South/North.

----------


## jkoukos

Απομακρυσμένη συνεγκατάσταση είναι. Ότι γίνεται σε όλη την χώρα όπου το αστικό κέντρο του ΟΤΕ δεν έχει κατάλληλο χώρο και η καμπίνα του άλλου παρόχου μπαίνει έξω από το κτίριο.
Το χάλκινο δίκτυο που συνδέονται όλοι, είναι του ΟΤΕ. Κι επειδή δεν είχε κέντρο εκεί στο βουνό, έβαλε την καμπίνα του για να συνδεθεί με την Rural Connect (την μικρή καμπίνα μέσα στο συρματόπλεγμα).

----------


## ursus445

Όχι όταν είχαν έρθει και το έφτιαχναν ήταν με αυτοκίνητο Intracom. To έργο ανήκει στην Rural Connect στην περιοχή. Γιαυτό λέω λογικά ο ΟΤΕ βάζει δικιά τους καμπίνα και παίρνουν από την κεραία της Rural Connect

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι και πάλι όχι! Μια χαρά συμφωνεί η απάντηση που σου έδωσαν με ότι αναφέρω.
Η Rural Connect παρέχει υπηρεσίες στην χοντρική (από δικό της εξοπλισμό) σε όποιν πάροχο κι αν το ζητήσει για να δώσει αυτός αντίστοιχα στους δικούς του πελάτες υπηρεσία στην λιανική.
Στον διαγωνισμό για την ανάθεση των περιοχών του Rural, ο ΟΤΕ ανέλαβε 2 περιοχές (Βόρειο και Νότιο Ελλάδα) μέσω των θυγατρικών του Rural North και South αντίστοιχα.
Ο όμιλος Intrakat (Intrakat/Intracom/HOL) τότε, ανέλαβε την Κεντρική Ελλάδα όπου ανήκει και η περιοχή σας.

Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις τοποθετούνται FTTC καμπίνες ή μικροκυματικές ζεύξεις, της εταιρείας που έχει αναλάβει την περιοχή. Ωστόσο πάντα και παντού το χάλκινο δίκτυο είναι του ΟΤΕ. Μόνο μέσω αυτού έρχεται η όποια υπηρεσία στα σπίτια μας. Οπότε αυτές οι καμπίνες ή οι ζεύξεις, τοποθετούνται όπου υπάρχει δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ.
Προφανώς εκεί ψηλά στο βουνό δεν υπήρχε, άρα ο ΟΤΕ τοποθέτησε την δική του καμπίνα η οποία ενώνει το δίκτυο της Rural Connect με το δικό του χάλκινο δίκτυο. Ουσιαστικά τοποθέτησε ένα μικρό αστικό κέντρο.

----------


## ursus445

Μια χαρά! Άντε να δουμε τι θα γίνει στο σπίτι μου ενώ καλύπτετε από το δίκτυο δεν έχουν κάνει τίποτα ακόμα η κεραία που ανέβασα στο 1ο ποστ δεν έχουν βάλει ρεύμα και δεν έχουν βάλει ούτε την καμπίνα

Πέρασα σήμερα μιας και ήταν στο δρόμο μου. Βγάλαν το παλιό πιάτο και τα hardware που δεν χρειάζονται πλέον όποτε πάλι καλά τα έργα συνεχίζονται κανονικά  :Smile:

----------


## geo1959

Από τον πίνακα στο excel το χωριό μου καλύπτετε
Η καμπίνα


Το Α/Κ της περιοχής


Πηγαίνω συχνά για λίγο στο χωριό, σκέφτηκα για καλύτερη ταχύτητα, συγχρονιζόταν ADSL 24 στα 20, εδώ και αρκετό καιρό είμαι στα 16

----------


## ursus445

Απόσταση από καμπίνα? Πόσο παλιά είναι τα καλώδια?

Δοκίμασε ( εάν γνωρίζεις ) να πας στο κουτί που πάει το καλώδιο βάλε ένα καλώδιο τηλεφώνου και δοκίμασε από εκεί. ίσως να έχεις θέμα με τα καλώδια σου. αλλιώς παρτους τηλέφωνο μπας βρουν καμιά λύση

----------


## geo1959

> Απόσταση από καμπίνα? Πόσο παλιά είναι τα καλώδια?
> 
> Δοκίμασε ( εάν γνωρίζεις ) να πας στο κουτί που πάει το καλώδιο βάλε ένα καλώδιο τηλεφώνου και δοκίμασε από εκεί. ίσως να έχεις θέμα με τα καλώδια σου. αλλιώς παρτους τηλέφωνο μπας βρουν καμιά λύση


Τα καλώδια σχετικά καινούργια. Το κουτί είναι κλειδωμένο, μου άλλαξαν την κολόνα που παίρνω την γραμμή

----------


## jkoukos

Ποια συσκευή έχεις πάνω στην γραμμή; Έχει ενεργό το Vectoring;

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Από τον πίνακα στο excel το χωριό μου καλύπτετε
> Η καμπίνα
> 
> 
> Το Α/Κ της περιοχής
> 
> 
> Πηγαίνω συχνά για λίγο στο χωριό, σκέφτηκα για καλύτερη ταχύτητα, συγχρονιζόταν ADSL 24 στα 20, εδώ και αρκετό καιρό είμαι στα 16


πολυ πρασινο θα βγει κανενα φιδι; καλα πρεπει να το καθαρισουνε το πρασινο. Οσο για το link τι το χρειαζονται; αφου ειναι αστικο κεντρο και οχι το rural που λες . Επισης σε πια περιοχη εισαι ; .

----------


## jkoukos

Σε πολλά χωριά υπάρχει αστικό κέντρο, αλλά με ποιον τρόπο αυτό συνδέεται με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ; 
Πως νομίζεις πριν από μερικά χρόνια συνδέονταν τα νησιά (ειδικά τα μικρά);

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Σε πολλά χωριά υπάρχει αστικό κέντρο, αλλά με ποιον τρόπο αυτό συνδέεται με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ; 
> Πως νομίζεις πριν από μερικά χρόνια συνδέονταν τα νησιά (ειδικά τα μικρά);


το σκεφτηκα και εγω αυτο! οτι πως μπορει να συνδεθει με το δικτυο κορμου ενα αστικο κεντρο , αρα ολα τα κεντρα συνδεονται μεταξυ τους με link ακομα και στην Αθηνα σε απομακρυσμενα σημεια.

----------


## geo1959

> πολυ πρασινο θα βγει κανενα φιδι; καλα πρεπει να το καθαρισουνε το πρασινο. Οσο για το link τι το χρειαζονται; αφου ειναι αστικο κεντρο και οχι το rural που λες . Επισης σε πια περιοχη εισαι ; .


Lakas Souliou

----------


## jkoukos

Άρα τελικά δεν αναφέρεσαι σε περιοχή που καλύπτει η Rural Connect που αναφέρεται το παρόν θέμα, αλλά από την Rural North που είναι θυγατρική του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## geo1959

βελτιωμένη η κατάσταση


Τελικά πόσο πάει το upload στο rural ?

----------


## jkoukos

Aπλή ADSL σύνδεση έχεις και όχι VDSL από Rural. Στο Rural το πακέτο που δίνουν είναι παντού 50/30 και 30/4 (αλλά αυτό σε λίγες περιοχές).

----------


## geo1959

> Aπλή ADSL σύνδεση έχεις και όχι VDSL από Rural. Στο Rural το πακέτο που δίνουν είναι παντού 50/30 και 30/4 (αλλά αυτό σε λίγες περιοχές).


Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι έχω Rural. Έγραψα ότι τηλεφώνησα στον ΟΤΕ για VDSL, μου απάντησαν οτι στην περιοχή μου δίνουν Rural, η δε τιμή +1 ευρώ από αυτήν της VDSL

Ρώτησα αν έχει κάποιος, ποιες είναι οι εντυπώσεις του, υπέρ, κατά - προβλήματα -
Ευχαριστώ για την επιβεβαίωση του πακέτου 50/30, έτσι μου είπαν στο τηλέφωνο

----------


## jkoukos

Ότι θετικά ή αρνητικά έχει το VDSL από νέα καμπίνα οποιουδήποτε παρόχου, τα ίδια ακριβώς υπάρχουν και στο Rural.
Ίδια ακριβώς υπηρεσία είναι, απλά διαφορετικό πακέτο σύνδεσης. Αντί για 50/5 είναι 50/30.
Όλα εξαρτώνται από την απόσταση που έχεις από την καμπίνα και την ποιότητα του χάλκινου δικτύου από αυτήν μέχρι και την τελευταία πρίζα του σπιτιού σου.

----------


## ursus445

Ωραίο θα ήταν άμα ήταν και η Rural Connect 50/30 αλλά δύστυχος δεν είναι  :Sad:

----------


## geo1959

> Ωραίο θα ήταν άμα ήταν και η Rural Connect 50/30 αλλά δύστυχος δεν είναι


50/30 μιυ ειπαν απο ΟΤΕ

----------


## manospcistas

Στον OTE (Rural/South) πράγματι είναι 50/30, αλλά στην RuralConnect δεν φαίνονται τέτοια πακέτα, αλλά 30/4 και 50/5.

----------


## Άρης13

Τα rural πακετα ξερει καποιος αν αναβαθμιστουν σε 100 ή 200mbps; Μιλαω για vdsl rural 50/30

----------


## jkoukos

Μόνον αν το αποφασίσουν οι ίδιες οι εταιρείες (Rural). Η σύμβαση που έχουν υπογράψει με το κράτος, μιλά για τις ελάχιστες και όχι τις μέγιστες.

----------


## ΤΕΧΝΗΛΕΚΤΡ37Β

Καλησπέρα, διαβάζω τα μυνήματα σχετικά με το OTE Rural κ η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν έχω καταλάβει πλήρως τον λόγο κ τον τρόπο που λειτουργεί 

Ένα χωριό στο βουνό έχει ΑΚ .Στο ΑΚ συνδέονται δέκα ΚΑΦΑΟ ας πούμε που έχει συνολικά το χωριό με τους τοπικούς βρόχους 

Το ΑΚ δε συνδέεται με το backbone του ΟΤΕ με ίνα επειδή είναι πολύ απομακρυσμένο.Ανταυτου συνδέεται με μικροκυματικής ζεύξη .Άρα αυτό που αλλάζει είναι η σύνδεση του ΑΚ με το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ που αντί να γίνεται ινοοπτικά , γίνεται μικροκυματικά.Τα DSLAM βρίσκονται μέσα στο ΑΚ και από τον κεντρικό κατανεμητή του ΑΚ ξεκιναει ο τοπικός βρόχος προς τον συνδρομητή 

Πώς ακριβώς σχετίζεται το OTE Rural με την διάταξη που περιγράφω;

Εάν είναι δυνατός θα ήθελα κάποιες παραπάνω λεπτομέρειες σχετικά με τον τρόπο λειτουργίας και διασύνδεσης του ΟΤΕ rural

----------


## jkoukos

H OTE Rural, είναι θυγατρική του ΟΤΕ. Λειτουργεί ως πάροχος δικτύου και παρέχει υπηρεσίες στην χοντρική σε όποιον πάροχο της το ζητήσει, μεταξύ των οποίων και η Cosmote.

Υποχρέωσή της είναι να στήσει το δίκτυο και όλον τον εξοπλισμό, με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο κριθεί κατάλληλος, αλλά να υποστηρίζει αυτά που προβλέπονται από τον κανονισμό του έργου.

Με απλά λόγια έχει στήσει το δικό της ανεξάρτητο δίκτυο (συνήθως στις περιοχές αυτές δεν υπήρχε κανενός άλλου παρόχου), είτε εντός είτε εκτός του αστικού κέντρου.
Στη συνέχεια από αυτό το μοναδικό DSLAM, παίρνουν υπηρεσία μέσω χοντρικής όλοι οι πάροχοι για να δώσουν λιανική στους πελάτες τους, κάνοντας χρήση του υπάρχοντος χάλκινου δικτύου του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## ΤΕΧΝΗΛΕΚΤΡ37Β

Οπότε ρουραλ μπαίνει σε χωριά χωρίς αστικό κέντρο;Διότι εάν υπάρχει ΑΚ στο χωριό , η διασύνδεση με το backbone του ΟΤΕ μικροκυματικά δεν είναι κάτι δύσκολο

Πείτε μου εάν κατάλαβα λάθος αλλά ο τρόπος που κατάλαβα ότι δουλεύει το ρουραλ είναι: 

Ένα χωριό έχει ας πούμε τρία ΚΑΦΑΟ με τους τοπικούς βρόχους ολων των σπιτιών.Αυτα τα τρία καφαο είναι συνδεδεμένα με το κοντινότερο ΑΚ που απέχει ας πούμε 15 χιλιόμετρα από το συγκεκριμένο χωριό .Έτσι η απόσταση είναι πολύ μεγάλη για DSL καθώς παίζει μεγάλο attenuation 

Έτσι αυτό που κάνει ο ΟΤΕ είνα : παίρνει τα κύρια καλώδια απο αυτά τα τρία καφαο κ να τα συνδέει πάνω σε δίκη του καμπίνα με μικρό DSLAM μέσα.Στη συνέχεια αυτή η καμπίνα συνδέεται με την καμπίνα της φωτογραφίας που βρίσκεται μεσα στο συρματόπλεγμα η οποία συνδέεται με το backbone της εταιρίας μικροκυματικα.Και ο ΟΤΕ νοικιάζει το δίκτυο της .

Άρα στην ουσία είναι σαν να κατασκευάζεται ένα μικρό αστικό κέντρο, για να εξυπηρετησει το χωριό, το οποίο όμως συνδέεται με το bacbone της εκάστοτε εταιρίας .Πάνω σε αυτό συνδέει κ ο ΟΤΕ την καμπίνα του 

Είναι σωστός ο τρόπος π το φαντάζομαι;

----------


## jkoukos

Όπως έγραψα, στις Rural περιοχές μπορεί ή όχι να υπάρχει ήδη αστικό κέντρο, αλλά δεν έχει δυνατότητα υπηρεσίας DSL, διότι βρίσκεται σε απομακρυσμένο σημείο για την σύνδεση με το κύριο κορμό και οικονομοτεχνικά δεν συμφέρει κανέναν πάροχο να στήσει τέτοιο δίκτυο εκεί. Δεν μιλάμε για π.χ. 3 καμπίνες που γράφεις, αλλά ζήτημα αν υπάρχουν πάνω από 50 οικογένειες.

Έρχεται λοιπόν το κράτος και η ΕΕ και χρηματοδοτούν αυτό το δίκτυο, προκειμένου οι κάτοικοι αυτών των περιοχών να δουν στον ήλιο μοίρα. Παράλληλα η σύμβαση είναι ΣΔΙΤ, δηλαδή μεγάλο μέρος του κόστους το αναλαμβάνει η εταιρεία που θα πάρει την περιοχή και το επωφελείται για 20 χρόνια, διάστημα ικανό να αποσβέσει την επένδυση και στο τέλος έρχεται στην κυριότητα του δημοσίου.

Μικροκυματικές ζεύξεις χρησιμοποιούνται σε λίγες περιοχές. Κατά κύριο λόγο το δίκτυο υλοποιείται με οπτική ίνα, άσχετα της απόστασης. Ο λόγος είναι ότι οι πρώτες είναι σαφώς ακριβότερες και απαιτούνται επιπρόσθετες χρονοβόρες άδειες, όπως και στην κινητή τηλεφωνία, για να στηθεί η απομακρυσμένη υποδομή.

Τα υπόλοιπα είναι χοντρικά όπως τα περιγράφεις ή όπως γίνεται στις περιοχές που υπάρχουν οι νέες FTTC καμπίνες και ανάλογα τον πάροχο που έχει αναλάβει την περιοχή.

----------


## ΤΕΧΝΗΛΕΚΤΡ37Β

Αναφέρεις ότι το ΑΚ αυτών των απομακρυσμένων περιοχών δε προσφέρει δυνατότητα DSL. 
Οι γραμμές των συνδρομητών αφού συγκεντρωθούν από τα καφαο όλες στο ΑΚ, από εκεί και μετά που καταλήγουν;Ποιος ο λόγος να υπάρχει ΑΚ που δε συνδέεται πουθενά;(κάτι δεν εχω καταλάβει σωστά )

Συγνώμη απλά έχω μπερδευτει νόμιζα ότι όλα τα ΑΚ συνδέονται με τον κορμό του δικτύου είτε με μικροκύματα είτε με ίνες


Ουσιαστικά δεν έχω καταλάβει τι γίνεται όταν ένα ΑΚ δε παρέχει DSL.

----------


## jkoukos

Σου διαφεύγει ότι το αστικό κέντρο βρίσκεται πολλά χρόνια εκεί ώστε να υπάρχει κυρίως τηλεφωνική υπηρεσία. Άσε που τα τελευταία χρόνια μεταφέρει και το DSL σήμα για να έχουμε σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο.

Χωρίς τηλεφωνική σύνδεση, πάπαλα DSL. Τα αστικά κέντρα προϋπάρχουν του διαδικτύου.

----------


## ΤΕΧΝΗΛΕΚΤΡ37Β

Α μάλιστα
Ένα ΑΚ που υποστηρίζει μόνο τηλεφωνία πως ακριβώς συνδέεται με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο;Με χαλκό;
Επίσης η τηλεφωνία τελικώς δεν πρέπει να περάσει στο ψηφιακό δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ ;Το ΑΚ που υποστηρίζει τηλεφωνία ΜΟΝΟ πού την προωθεί;Σε κάποιο ΑΚ που είναι πιο σύγχρονο ;

Το ρωτάω γιατι κ η τηλεφωνία τελικά δεν πρέπει να καταλήξει σε κάποιο DSLAM?Κ να περάσει στον κορμό του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ;

----------


## jkoukos

Τα αστικά κέντρα φτιάχτηκαν για υποστήριξη τηλεφωνίας, κοντά αιώνα τώρα. Με το πέρασμα του χρόνου μόλις τα τελευταία χρόνια, η τεχνολογία προχώρησε ανακαλύπτοντας τρόπους να παρέχουμε και άλλες υπηρεσίες στο ίδιο παλιό χάλκινο καλώδιο, μαζί με το τηλεφωνικό σήμα.

Ακόμη και σήμερα, υπάρχει και λειτουργεί κανονικά η απλή αναλογική τηλεφωνία. Το ότι ένα αστικό κέντρο είναι ψηφιακό, δεν σημαίνει ότι το τηλεφωνικό σήμα που έρχεται στο σπίτι μας είναι το ίδιο.

- - - Updated - - -

Το DSLAM έχει να κάνει μόνο με το DSL σήμα. Απλά μέσω αυτού περνά και η VoIP τηλεφωνία, αφού είναι ΙΡ. Όχι όμως οι PSTN και ISDN.

----------


## ΤΕΧΝΗΛΕΚΤΡ37Β

Το έχω κατανοήσει αυτό, απλά αναρωτιέμαι μετά το ΑΚ οι γραμμές των συνδρομητών που ακριβώς πάνε 

Όταν δηλαδή ένας κάτοικος αυτού του χωριού  θέλει να τηλεφωνήσει στην Αθήνα η κλήση πως δρομολογείται χονδρικά ;Θα περάσει στο ΑΚ της περιοχής (το οποίο δεν υποστηρίζει dsl) κ μετά πού ακριβώς θα πάει;Κάπως δεν πρέπει να καταλήξει στη πόρτα του DSLAM του καλούμενου στην Αθήνα ;Ποιο είναι το σημείο που η κλήση γίνεται ψηφιακή ;

Η κλήση από το DSLAM κ μετά προς στον σηνδρομητη εάν δεν είναι VoIP είναι αναλογική το γνωρίζω αυτό 

Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απόκριση σας

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν πρόλαβες το προηγούμενο μήνυμα για το DSLAM. Αυτό έχει να κάνει αποκλειστικά με ΙΡ υπηρεσίες και τέτοια δεν είναι η απλή αναλογική τηλεφωνία.

----------


## ΤΕΧΝΗΛΕΚΤΡ37Β

Αααα ώστε δηλαδή υπάρχουν και ΑΚ που δε μετατρέπουν την αναλογική τηλεφωνία σε VoIp?Νόμιζα πως πάντα αυτό ισχύει 

Άρα υπάρχει και ολόκληρο ξεχωριστό δίκτυο αναλογικής τηλεφωνίας που συνδέει πχ πόλεις μεταξύ τους (με την προϋπόθεση ότι καί τά δύο DSLAM αυτών των πόλεων δε μετατρέπουν την τηλεφωνία σε VoIP 

Επίσης μια δεύτερη απορία: όταν μια κλήση δρομολογείται αναλογικά με τον τρόπο που περιγράφω παραπάνω και ο καλούμενος είναι με VoIP ?Που γίνεται η μετατροπή της αναλογικής κλήσης σε ψηφιακή;Για να περάσει στην πόρτα του DSLAM του καλουμενου

----------


## jkoukos

Απ' ότι έχω καταλάβει, συγχέεις το DSLAM με την τηλεφωνία.
Το DSLAM υπάρχει για την σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο αποκλειστικά μέσω DSL. Το ότι μέσω αυτού περνά η ΙΡ τηλεφωνία του τελικού χρήστη, δεν το κάνει τηλεφωνικό κέντρο.

Τα αστικά κέντρα, κατά βάση είναι τηλεφωνικά κέντρα έχοντας κύριο σκοπό να λειτουργούν οι κλήσεις και γενικά η τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία.
Το καθένα έχει δικό του κωδικό ή ξεχωριστή αριθμοδότηση σε συγκεκριμένη σειρά ανάλογα της μεγαλύτερης γεωγραφικής περιοχής στην οποία ανήκουν.

Συνήθως τα μικρότερα και ανάλογα την απόσταση, συνδέονται με χάλκινο καλώδιο με τα μεγαλύτερα, όπου εκεί μετατρέπεται το σήμα σε ΙΡ. Ωστόσο όταν αναφερόμαστε σε αστικά κέντρα μεγαλουπόλεων, εκεί το καθένα θα συνδεθεί κατευθείαν με οπτική ίνα.

Όλα τα παραπάνω είναι άσχετα με το διαδίκτυο και τα DSLAM.

----------


## ΤΕΧΝΗΛΕΚΤΡ37Β

Άρα στη περίπτωση του χωριού που αναφέρουμε , το τηλεφωνικό του κέντρο συνδέεται με χαλκό με ένα μεγαλύτερο ΑΚ και από εκεί η τηλεφωνία μετατρέπεται σε ip 

Όσον αφορά το ρουραλ 
1)Πάνω στην καμπίνα του ρουραλ συνδέονται όλα τα ΚΑΦΑΟ της περιοχής ;
2) Οι συνδρομητές του ρουραλ αναγκαστικά αποκτούν VoIP τηλεφωνία ;Διότι εάν χηεισμοπιοτν αναλογικη τηλεφωνία κ vdsl κάπου πρέπει να γίνει το Σπλιτ σε τηλεφωνία και σε DSLAM.Αυτλ γίνεται μέσα στη καμπίνα του Ρουραλ;

Όλα τα παραπάνω προϋποθέτουν η καμπίνα να συνδεθεί με το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο ώστε τελικά να συνδεθεί με τους τοπικούς βρόχους έτσι;

----------


## jkoukos

1. Σωστά, αλλά μην νομίζεις ότι είναι πολλά. Συνήθως σε αυτές τις περιοχές, μόνο ένα ή κανένα. Είπαμε πρόκειται για απομακρυσμένες περιοχές με ελάχιστους κατοίκους.

2. Εξαρτάται τον πάροχο. Υπάρχει το VoIP, αλλά και η αναλογική τηλεφωνία.
Στην πρώτη περίπτωση περνά μέσα από το DSLAM, ενώ στην δεύτερη διαχωρίζεται από splitter/combiner πριν από αυτό κι εντός της καμπίνας.

----------


## ΤΕΧΝΗΛΕΚΤΡ37Β

Ευχαριστώ ,μου λύθηκαν πολλές απορίες.

Τώρα όσον αφορά την διάταξη στην εικόνα : Γιατί υπάρχουν δύο μικροκυματικές για τη σύνδεση με το backhaul?Σε ποια από τις δύο συνδέεται η καμπίνα της εταιρίας και σε τι εξυπηρετεί ο διπλός αριθμός τους ;

----------


## jkoukos

Μία μικροκυματική υπάρχει στην φωτογραφία. Η άλλη είναι WiFi και δεν έχει σχέση με την σύνδεση.

----------


## ΤΕΧΝΗΛΕΚΤΡ37Β

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες.Κατανοησα πλήρως τον τρόπο π λειτουργεί η υπηρεσία χάρις τη βοήθεια σας

- - - Updated - - -

Όσον αφορά το πιλλαρ της φωτογραφίας που επισυνάπτω, ποια η χρησιμότητα του; 

Έχει κάποιον μετρητή της ΔΕΗ μέσα ;

----------


## jkoukos

Δυστυχώς είμαι από κινητό τώρα και δεν εμφανίζονται τα συνημμένα. Αργότερα που θα έχω πρόσβαση σε υπολογιστή, θα το κοιτάξω.

----------


## nontasaggelis

Στην αριστερη πορτουλα εχει τον μετρητη της ΔΕΗ, εναν πινακα ηλεκτρικο με ασφαλειες και ρελε και μπριζες.
Το τελευταιο καιρο σε αυτον τον χωρο βαζουν και το οπτικο switch που αρχικα το ειχαν στο φρεατιο και καιγοταν συνεχεια απο κεραυνους και νερα!
Το κακο με τα μικρα κουτια της roural ειναι οτι δεν χωρανε συστημα τροφοδοσιας με μπαταριες, σε αντιθεση με τα μεγαλα. (εδω στα χωρια μου σε καποια μεγαλα βαλανε).

----------


## geo1959

Καλημέρα, έχει ενεργοποιηθεί στο χωριό, την επομένη εβδομάδα θα ανέβω, θα το δω στην πράξη. Από το site της cosmote μου δίνει
50/50 αλλα

----------


## manospcistas

> Καλημέρα, έχει ενεργοποιηθεί στο χωριό, την επομένη εβδομάδα θα ανέβω, θα το δω στην πράξη. Από το site της cosmote μου δίνει
> 50/50 αλλα


Ποιο πακέτο έχεις βάλει; Rural 50/30;

----------


## geo1959

Μαι το μεγάλο, 50/30 - για την περιοχή μου είμαι κάτω - δίνει

----------


## A4 DTM

Λόγω πυρκαγιάς καταστράφηκε ολοσχερώς το καλώδιο μήκους 5,5 χιλιομέτρων που συνέδεε το αστικό κέντρο με τον οικισμό που βρίσκομαι με αποτέλεσμα ΟΤΕ να Έχει αναλάβει αυτό το έργο. Έχει γίνει τοποθέτηση VDSL καμπίνας εντός του οικισμού και έχει μπει και ένα τύμπανο πάνω στην κολόνα. Το ερώτημά μου είναι από πού ακριβώς θα πάρουμε σήμα για Internet για τηλεφωνία και τι ταχύτητες μπορεί να πιάσει αυτό το δίκτυο?

----------


## dimangelid

> Λόγω πυρκαγιάς καταστράφηκε ολοσχερώς το καλώδιο μήκους 5,5 χιλιομέτρων που συνέδεε το αστικό κέντρο με τον οικισμό που βρίσκομαι με αποτέλεσμα ΟΤΕ να Έχει αναλάβει αυτό το έργο. Έχει γίνει τοποθέτηση VDSL καμπίνας εντός του οικισμού και έχει μπει και ένα τύμπανο πάνω στην κολόνα. Το ερώτημά μου είναι από πού ακριβώς θα πάρουμε σήμα για Internet για τηλεφωνία και τι ταχύτητες μπορεί να πιάσει αυτό το δίκτυο?


Κόρινθος βλέπω να λέει πάνω η καμπίνα. Είσαι Σχίνο ή προς Επίδαυρο;

----------


## A4 DTM

Σχίνο και δεν έχω καταλάβει τι είναι αυτό το πράγμα που έχουνε βάλει πώς θα δουλέψει και τι ταχύτητες ίντερνετ θα πιάνω.

----------


## dimangelid

> Σχίνο και δεν έχω καταλάβει τι είναι αυτό το πράγμα που έχουνε βάλει πώς θα δουλέψει και τι ταχύτητες ίντερνετ θα πιάνω.


Αυτό λογικά θα "μιλάει" είτε με το αστικό κέντρο της Κορίνθου, είτε με του Λουτρακίου, είτε με κάποιο άλλο. Και θα φέρνει εκεί την γραμμή που ερχόταν ενσύρματα πριν την φωτιά.

Λογικά δεν θα έχεις κανένα θέμα και θα πιάνεις ότι έπιανες και πριν, ίσως και περισσότερο αν άλλαξαν όλα τα εναέρια καλώδια.

Πάντως με όλη την καταστροφή που έγινε εκεί, το λιγότερο που θα με απασχολούσε θα ήταν το internet.

----------


## A4 DTM

> Πάντως με όλη την καταστροφή που έγινε εκεί, το λιγότερο που θα με απασχολούσε θα ήταν το internet.


Νομίζω ότι το συγκεκριμένο forum ασχολείται με θέμα τηλεφωνίας και Ίντερνετ δεν ασχολείται με άλλα θέματα που μας απασχολούν στη συγκεκριμένη περιοχή. Πάντως αν Εσύ προσωπικά είσαι διατεθειμένος να συζητήσουμε κι αν μπορείς να μας βοηθήσεις σε θέματα που μας απασχολούν Όσον αφορά την αποκατάσταση της περιοχής Μπορείς να μου στείλεις το τηλέφωνό σου και να έρθουμε σε επικοινωνία μαζί σου για να μας βοηθήσεις στα σοβαρά θέματα που μας απασχολούν και όχι στο ίντερνετ.

----------


## SfH

> Σχίνο και δεν έχω καταλάβει τι είναι αυτό το πράγμα που έχουνε βάλει πώς θα δουλέψει και τι ταχύτητες ίντερνετ θα πιάνω.


Πιθανότατα licensed point-to-point μικροκυμματικό. Οι ταχύτητες που μπορεί να δώσει ποικίλουν ανάλογα με τη συχνότητα, την απόσταση, τις κεραίες, κτλ. Μπορεί να είναι από ~10mbit μέχρι και μερικά gigabit. Το μόνο που φαίνεται εύκολα από τη φωτογραφία είναι ότι έχει 2 ODUs και μικρή κεραία. Το μόνο που μου κάνει λίγο εντύπωση είναι η τοποθέτηση.

----------


## ovasiliades

Πιστεύω πως είναι προσωρινό μέχρι να μπορέσουν να τραβήξουν νέο καλώδιο οπτικών ινών και να συνδέσουν την καμπίνα με αυτό. Ίσως για αυτό η σχετικά πιο πρόχειρη τοποθέτηση του μικροκυμματικού πιάτου.

----------

